

Show HN: our mouse drawn startup intro cartoon - stamplin - trez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=touYjqcG2jA

======
kaoD
Sorry to say this but... worst intro ever.

The cartoon is horrible. Two testicles being injected electricity? What's
that?

It doesn't convey any message either. I still don't know what you do.

~~~
trez
I can understand. The experiment was to see if a self made cartoon (with
obviously no drawing talent) would get any traction. Our aim is obviously not
to compete with any kind of whiteboarding animation or professional work but
it see if that would worth spending long hours on something which would have
at most a noobish anime style. That isn't testicles but a brain :) Did you
read the subtitle or that was still not obvious with them?

Anyway, thanks for your feedback

~~~
kaoD
Which text?

~~~
trez
English subtitles are supposed to be displayed. They are for me, but maybe
only for me.

~~~
kaoD
Huh, subtitles are disabled by default for me and probably for many others (is
it on by default for anyone?). It's a bad idea to add external subtitles if
you're not actually subtitling! They should probably be embedded in the video.

I still don't get what you do. I know what you promise but not how it works.
You should probably focus in setting up a website first and then promoting it.

IMHO the video is totally not worth it: the impression I got is that you're
lazy, don't care about design and are tacky at the least.

Remember: you sell when you catch my eye, not my rational mind!

Also: not being concrete about what you do sounds fishy. Everyone promises
profit! But how are you actually going to deliver?

